
Google to give political parties anti-hacking tools in time for EU elections - CitizenTekk
https://finance.yahoo.com/news/google-political-parties-anti-hacking-070000522.html
======
Pinbenterjamin
Google, and S.C. as a whole are really the 'Grandchildren' to the 'Grandpa'
American Political system.

Changing the status quo in that environment is like steering a barge through
honey. They're so resistant to change, it's stunning.

While this is marketed(?) as a anti-hacking tool, this is just a reverse
proxy. It's a good step, and it doesn't smell too badly of 'google'. They
aren't offering to 'host' political party data, as far I can tell, and they
aren't running voting machines. They're just stepping in as the 'kid next door
that is good with computers' so that Grandpa stops getting Russian viruses.

~~~
CitizenTekk
I couldn't agree more with you.

